# se souvenir de / éveiller le souvenir de



## DaniL

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de traduire une courte phrase du slovène vers le français. Je voudrais dire _« je passe mon temps à *me souvenir de* Bruxelles, de mon expérience là-bas »_. Est-ce qu'il existe un équivalent en français pour dire _se souvenir de_, une expression qui serait une combinaison d'un verbe et du nom _souvenir_ ? Pour illustrer ce que je recherche, la traduction littérale de l'expression slovène donnerait quelque chose comme _« éveiller le souvenir de »_.

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.


----------



## Mauricet

On peut _raviver le souvenir_ d'une expérience passée ... Mais c'est plus _se ressouvenir_ que simplement se souvenir.


----------



## DaniL

Merci Mauricet, je crois que c'est ce que je cherchais.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

On dit aussi ranimer / raviver le souvenir de (ou bien un/des souvenirs).


----------



## DaniL

Super, merci Punky Zoé, je suis content que je puisse enfin exprimer l'idée exacte en français. 

Je suppose que je peux bien dire _« je suis en train de raviver des souvenir de Bruxelles »_ ? Je veux dire, un tel emploi de _raviver des souvenirs_ n'est pas fautif ?

Malheureusement, les collocations mentionnées ne figurent pas dans le Grand Robert (enfin, pas sous l'entrée _souvenir_), c'est pourquoi j'ai eu recours à vous.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour DaniL,

Dans un sens passif - et en lien avec ton premier essai - il me viendrait : 
_Mes souvenirs de Bruxelles me reviennent toujours en tête/à la mémoire_.
ou
_Mes souvenirs de Bruxelles se réveillent sans cesse / ne cessent de se ranimer._

Si tu ravives/fait revivre les souvenirs toi-même (par exemple en regardant des photos), alors :  _je suis toujours en train de/passe mon temps à ranimer/raviver mes souvenirs de Bruxelles_, peut convenir à mon avis, mais je ne serais pas portée à le dire.  

On peut aussi _ressasser des souvenirs_ (les retourner dans son esprit) ou _être hanté par des so_uvenirs, mais dans ce cas, le sens est négatif.


----------



## DaniL

Merci Nicomon pour ton explication détaillée.

J'ai fait encore quelques recherches sur Internet et effectivement, j'ai trouvé que cette expression ne s'utilise pas vraiment de façon « active » en français (comme quand on fait exprès de ravivre des souvenirs soi-même).

Peut-être il vaut mieux s'exprimer d'une façon totalement différente.

Voici l'idée que j'essaie de décrire :
J'ai eu l'idée de trouver, sur Internet, des photos d'endroits que j'ai visités à Bruxelles afin d'en raviver le souvenir.

Ta proposition _ressasser des souvenirs_ est une bonne piste.

Je pourrais dire : « Je m'amuse à ressasser des souvenirs de Bruxelles ».


----------



## Punky Zoé

DaniL said:


> J'ai eu l'idée de trouver / *chercher*, sur Internet, des photos d'endroits que j'ai visités à Bruxelles afin d'en raviver le souvenir.


 



> Ta proposition _ressasser des souvenirs_ est une bonne piste.
> Je pourrais dire : « Je m'amuse à ressasser des souvenirs de Bruxelles ».


 Ressasser a un sens plutôt négatif, du coup ça ne colle pas avec s'amuser.

Ici tu trouveras les verbes ranimer, raviver utilisés avec souvenir.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Ressasser a un sens plutôt négatif, du coup ça ne colle pas avec s'amuser.


 Je suis d'accord, pour ce qui est du sens négatif. Je l'ai écrit, d'ailleurs. 

Si j'ai écrit que je ne serais pas portée à dire « _*je* ravive/ranime mes souvenirs_ » - en précisant tout de même que les verbes peuvent convenir - c'est que je l'entends surtout au passif.  C'est-à dire : _telle ou telle chose, ou quelqu'un a ravivé /ranimé / réveillé / fait ressurgir mes souvenirs._

_Par exemple :_


> Ces odeurs ont ravivé le souvenir d’un incident traumatisant de sa vie


 Si j'avais à choisir, je préfère _ranimer_ à _raviver_... mais je n'arrive pas à expliquer pourquoi. 

Autres idées :
_Je m'amuse à ..._
_- (faire) revivre mes souvenirs? _
_- ramener mes souvenirs à la surface? _
_- réveiller mes souvenirs? _
_- me replonger dans mes souvenirs?_


----------



## DaniL

Merci à tous les deux, Punky Zoé et Nicomon.

J'apprecie beaucoup tes suggestions, Nicomon. Après tout ce qui avait été dit, je vais opter pour la première.


----------



## Nicomon

DaniL said:


> J'apprecie beaucoup tes suggestions, Nicomon. Après tout ce qui avait été dit, je vais opter pour la première.


 Quelle première? Veux-tu dire _raviver -_ qui a été suggéré dès le 2e post? 

Si oui, je suis désolée d'avoir (encore!) perdu une occasion de me taire.


----------



## DaniL

Mais non, maintenant je comprends mieux comment fonctionne l'expression et quelles sont les différentes options pour la substituer contourner son utilisation.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors j'ajoute quand même cet extrait du TLFI sous raviver:


> *B. −*_Au fig._
> *1.* *Faire revivre, ranimer*. _Raviver une douleur ancienne; raviver un vieux souvenir._ _Cette nouvelle a ravivé ses espérances_ (_Ac._). Empl. pronom. passif. _Les souvenirs d'enfance se ravivent quand on a atteint la moitié de la vie_ (Nerval, _Filles feu,_ Angélique, 1854, p. 537). _L'attitude des Verdurin envers lui n'était déjà plus qu'un souvenir un peu éloigné que des colères plus immédiates empêchèrent de se raviver_ (Proust, _Prisonn.,_ 1922, p. 324). Empl. pronom. réciproque. _Cette vie toute passionnée et idéale, où l'amour et la poésie se confondent, s'exaltent et se ravivent l'une de l'autre_ (Flaub., _1__re_ _Éduc. sent.,_ 1845, p. 22).


 Dans ce sens figuratif je l'ai rarement entendu avec « _je _». Ce sont des éléments extérieurs qui ravivent mes souvenirs. 

Je ne sais toujours pas expliquer pourquoi, mais dans ton contexte précis, je continue de préférer _ranimer _et plus encore_ faire revivre, _bien qu'ils soient synonymes_._


----------



## DaniL

_Faire revivre_ ce sera, alors. C'est dans mon intérêt que la phrase paraît la plus naturelle possible aux oreilles des francophones. 

Merci encore une fois pour ton aide.


----------



## Nicomon

Mais ce n'est que mon opinion de Québécoise - et elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut. 
Il se peut fort bien que _Je m'amuse_ _à_ _raviver mes souvenirs _sonne mieux aux oreilles des Français.

En fin de compte, je crois que _*ranimer*_ convient bien. Et là, je me tais. Promis.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Et "*rappeler*" conviendrait ? 
_*rappeler mes souvenirs ?*_
Ou bien ce serait d'autres choses_* qui me rappelle les souvenirs*_ ?


----------



## Lusios

En français, ce n’est pas moi qui _éveille _directement_ mon souvenir de_, mais une chose _qui m’éveille _indirectement_ le souvenir de_, d’où la petite difficulté.

_Revenir à mon souvenir_, proposé plus haut, est la tournure la plus poétique en français, pleine de nostalgie, si l’on veut bien en effet inverser le sujet : _Bruxelles ne cesse de revenir à mon souvenir._

  La tournure la plus naturelle me paraîtrait : _Bruxelles ne cesse de se rappeler à mon souvenir._

  Mais on peut aussi bien dire en effet : _je ne cesse de me rappeler le souvenir  de Bruxelles_. Mieux vaut ici _souvenir _au singulier, pour éviter la répétition de _me_ (rappeler) et _mes_ (souvenirs).

  Et si l’on aime Bruxelles comme Jacques Brel ou comme Jacques Brel : _le souvenir de Bruxelles ne me quitte pas._


----------



## Guerric

Je ne cesse de me remémorer Bruxelles et ce que j'y ai vécu.


----------

